# Help understand prices.



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello all. As I look around at used and new items. The prices confuse me.

Some HO locos are quite cheap, like $5 - $10. But then there are others that are close to the $300's 

I own nothing. Looking at this prices confuse me. 

Can someone help me understand the very wide range of prices. I am looking trough ebay, Amazon, Bachman.

God Bless!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Price range varys along with options involved?*

The prices vary due to amount of detail and type of electronics involved. An older used
engine which operates on direct variable current(dcv) is found in the lower$ range.
Now the newer engines that have Digital Command and Control (DCC) on board. Are better
detailed these days. They also have a computer decoder chip used to control the engines
bells and whistles speed and direction and lighting effects.And if sound is involved that raise's the price to around the$300 dollar range. So price may vary with selected details.
I'd start off slower and build on from there if you like the hobby.
Good luck,Regards,tr1


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Also, Used/Older locomotives in the $5/$10/$15/$20 range usually need work/cleaning or repair to get them running up to par again.

I was away from the hobby for 40 years and when I started again I wanted to use AHM locomotives I had or wanted to have from back in the 70's/80's.
I did get them at a low price but all needed some sort of work done so they would run, at this point only three of the six run.

Basically it all depends on your budget, what you are looking for and your plans for a layout.
If you are just getting started maybe you want to check starter sets just to get your feet wet.
No matter what you choose, have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Right now I am just looking in to the hobby. There are some locos that I like. I saw this loco reviewed on youtube, and I really liked it, although I can barely find it for sale.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Then I see some items for sale, that are very cheap, and I do not know what to do.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=103201


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Good deals are not easy to find sometimes?*

Well,If it's in your budget,maybe start collecting a bit at first.
:hah: you might be able to upgrade later:dunno:


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Items that are listed for sale by private sellers either on eBay or on this forum can vary widely in price for the same item depending on what the seller is looking to get $ wise.

Weather you are buying to start a collection or buying to start a layout or just buying because, IMO buy new and buy what you like, new does not necessarily mean expensive.

The GE Evolution Loco you posted is an expensive piece, the ones I saw were over $300.00.

You can also check out these sites.
https://www.walthers.com/

http://www.hobbylinc.com/


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Since you are just starting out, I would suggest you buy a moderately priced set and see how you like it. You can add to it or change it as time goes on and a good many questions you have will answer themselves.
Better to get started and try some things out, than think you can start out with the perfect equipment. You really need to experience some things and learn as you go. After all, that's what we're all doing!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

There is a fine line between cheap and 'discounted'. You can find fairly steep discounts on really good locomotives that have MSRP's in the $270 range on trainworld, modeltrainstuff, hiawathahobbies, and hogtrainz. And many other places if you are patient and don't mind looking for bargains over an hour or so of surfing the net.

The train sets that retail for about $140-$199 with three cars, a loco with DCC, and some included track, are not very good for durability and for the details...many of the details will be molded onto the body and not separately attacked. However, those sets could help you to get a relatively inexpensive introduction.

The better quality locomotives with DCC, or DCC/sound-equipped run at least $150 typically when discounted and only a few remain from the run the factory delivered to the importer a few years back. Those that are finer yet, that owners expect to run for several years with light-moderate use, will be more costly. Brass locomotives that are new are well over $1000, but they last. Used brass is much less costly, and dropping like a stone over the past eight or nine years while plastic and diecast trains have caught up in the details.

Like anything else, you get what you pay for. If you don't mind some quirky operational qualities, go 'cheap' and find out what kind of a spark you really have. Or, spend about twice as much, get a better locomotive, two or three cars, some track, and an inexpensive/used DCC control system on discount.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There's nothing much to understand really. You pay a few dollars you'll get junk, you pay a hundred or so and if buying new you'll get something that should run and run.

MTH offer premium products so you'll pay a lot more for that but the budget offerings from Bachmann and Walther's will get you a fine running reasonably detailed loco.

If you want a big sound equipped diesel che k out Bachmann's SD70ace for about half the price of the MTH.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's quite a bit of info about the loco in your video.

http://mrr.trains.com/news-reviews/staff-reviews/2015/05/mth-ho-scale-ge-es44ac-diesel-locomotive

To give you a little better understanding of pricing in our
hobby let me relate some of my experiences.

I bought a used Bachmann DCC controller that came with
2 DCC locos and a large selection of cars. $175.00 total.

Over the years I've bought other locos and cars. Two of
my favorite locos came from train shows. Bachmann GP30s.
One New, one used. Both 25.00 each. I added a 19.00 
decoder to each. So for less than 50.00 per loco I have
top pullers, smooth operation, quiet and dependable.

It can be an enjoyable part of the hobby to take an old
DC loco and upgrade it. Not just add a decoder, you can
find a lot of fine details to add to it. The same with cars.
Easy to upgrade with metal wheels and knuckle couplers.
But, again, your upgrade can include weathering that adds
the rust, dirt and even grafitti you see nowadays. You can
find used cars for 3 to 10.00 depending on equipment. They
sell new for upwards of 20.00 each.

Don

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You really want sticker shock, look at imported brass. You'll pay a couple of mortgage payments for them.

For new stuff, price is pretty much correlated to detail. Higher price, better and more realistic detail. Only you can say what level is worth it for you.

For used, well, _caveat emptor_. Some people knowingly pedal junk for a lot more than it's worth, some grossly undervalue what they're selling, many are in the middle. Unless you know the market, try to find what it costs new, and decide what percent of that you're willing to pay. Keep in mind, though, that a used piece might have been modified or improved from its original configuration (although the seller should identify that). Many time for used stuff -- especially from estates -- the seller is more concerned with getting rid of it than getting a high price.


----------

